# Question for paying for backyard fence.



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

I believe, if it's Your Fence,... It's Your responsibility.....


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 29, 2008)

It is their fence as well. The fence is what divides my backyard and their backyard.


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

The fence is on somebodies lot line!! Find out in your survey or home purchase papers who it belongs to. It doesn't cost your neighbors much to file a law suit--- and a whole lot more than the wood. As for the Dog--get an air horn for when he barks so your as annoying as he is! HA


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Which way do the boards face? Generally, that is who owns the fence, although not always. I made one side of mine face the neighbor, since it is very visible from his front door.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 29, 2008)

agrace, 
I did not look at the property line, I guess that is the first thing I need to do. Lets say that if one side of the fence is NOT on my property line and if the wind blows it down, I don't need to worry about it at all?

Tscardborough,
The fence on the back side, it looks like a double sided fence so it is facing both of us. But the fence on the my two side, it faces my side, then it flips to the other side and flips back again.

This is the backside



This is the one to the right of me.
(Yes I know my backyard is dirty)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*in our state....*

in our state the rural fences have to be set back 6 feet from your property line, in town, it's 6 INCHES on Your side of the line if You put it up. find property lines and that will tell you who owns what. if it's all yours, it's also your responsibility. *good luck*

DM


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

*Blown down fence*

You still need to know if the fence is yours or a shared fence. If the wind blows your neighbors fence down he needs to keep the mess on his side of the property.
We too have a 6 foot ordinace but I used to live in california where we put it on our lot line but did a "good neighbor" fence--every other board faces you.

Just finished having major confrontations over fencing in current neighborhood. It was not pretty. If the fence is shared you could ask your neighbors if they might be able to share costs. You may even have to ask if they mind if you repair the fence---because if it is theirs you will absolutely need permission.

Know up front before it comes to a real P---ing contest! Looks like some of the boards are salvageable. Buy the drinks and ask the neighbors over, make the attempt to be nice and they may just pitch in.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's some homework.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=neighbor+law&x=14&y=16

I had my fence set back 6" so it did not become the joint property of me and my obnoxious "unwarranted sense of entitlement" neighbor.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> Here's some homework.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ipbooks&field-keywords=neighbor+law&x=14&y=16
> 
> I had my fence set back 6" so it did not become the joint property of me and my obnoxious "unwarranted sense of entitlement" neighbor.


Wow didn't know they had books about this topic!
:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

SuperAkuma said:


> Wow didn't know they had books about this topic!
> :laughing:


If you plan to work for someone else for a living, and if you want to be truly unhappy, read several books on Employees' rights and Employers' rights. Nolo Press has some books on this.

You would be amazed at what employers can do, and have done, and what employees can't do.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> If you plan to work for someone else for a living, and if you want to be truly unhappy, read several books on Employees' rights and Employers' rights. Nolo Press has some books on this.
> 
> You would be amazed at what employers can do, and have done, and what employees can't do.


I did not buy the book but went to there website and found some tips. Thanks for heading me in the right direction.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Found this while researching another post's reply; it might be a good first stop for your neighbor problems.

http://lectlaw.com/

Almost forgot: the survey that I got when I bought my house was wrong, and I only found out about it because it didn't match a neighbor's survey that he was kind enough to show me. The courthouse had another one for me that was different and was correct.

Wrote to the state complaining about the "due diligence" and "duty of care" not shown by the state-accredited surveyor, but that was a blind alley.

So I rented a metal detector and searched for the four iron posts at the corners of my property. I suspected one was at the power pole and after much digging I got all of one beep. After more digging and more beeps I found the post and some others, two inches below the surface (for a house built in the 60's).

If the law fails you, you might get some grim satisfaction if you can find your neighbor in a book that's mentioned more and more in the newspapers, nowadays: DSM-IV. 
But if you find a perfect description of him/her in this reference book don't say anything - it might then become defamation.


----------



## The Lighting Geek (Aug 10, 2008)

I live in the Sacramento area and you have what we call a 'good neighbor fence'. You can ask them to pay for half of the fence. If they don't pay, I would put all the fence boards on your side  Typically the fences here are on the property lines.


----------



## cbosleeds (Jul 17, 2008)

In the UK, I suppose you would have to look at the Deeds to the property, but probably much easier just to talk to the neightbours first and come to a mutual agreement - much easier and less likely to cause disputes in the long run, so long as boundaries aren't really affected. With us I paid for one fence and my neightbour paid for another and one of us will just go out and paint them both when we notice it needs doing - no disputes, messing around or anything, we just get on with it.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

if there is a pool in the yard we here have a code that does not allow you to put the bad side of the fence facing away from the pool. (kids climbing over) you might want to research this. also the fence must be 6" off the property line. for what its worth. GOOD LUCK.


----------

